# Hello from TN



## Sencheezy

Hello all! 

I'm an long time lurker, finally started to communicate a little bit with the rest of the SQ community in hopes of expanding my sound quality knowledge. A few key notes.

I'm an SPL competitor
Long time SQ enthusiasts
I live in TN
I work in IT, entering my 5th year now, graduate from ITT Tech lol
I drive an 07' explorer
And most important, I REALLY want to become more advance in the SQ environment. 

Some of the research I've done thus far, is obviously reading threads here, other material comes from:

Tutorials at SpeakerWorks/USD Audio
Introduction to Acoustics
Small Room Acoustics
Room Acoustics
The Schroeder Frequency: A Show and Tell, Part 1 | Sound & Vision
Soft to Loud: The Nature of Power and Dynamic Headroom
http://www.gedlee.com/downloads/horn theory reply.pdf
How To - Car Stereo - In Pursuit of a Noise-Free System: The Ten Commandments of Noise Prevention

So, based on research along, I'd said my sq level is about a 30 out of 100 right now. Like, I get the idea of it, the basic concepts, and some what of an idea of what it's "supposed" to sound like in my vehicle. As far as front and center sound is concerned. Just, achieving that sound is what I need to learn now. What frequencies effect what, how do I rise the stage height, how do I get the sound front and middle, etc. 

My current equipment is as follows: 
Eclipse 7200 mkII :
Zed Leviathan III :
ID Mini Ultras : 
Beyma 12P80Fe

I currently have 2 AudioControl EQT's. A local friend informed me that to go where I want to go with this system, I'll need 2 more, bummer. 
So currently, I need 2 more EQT's, I need a recone for one of my mini horns (waiting for Eric reply via pm), and an recone for my mid. At that point, I will create a thread to ask for help in all my sq questions! For now, this is just to say hello!


----------



## Sencheezy

This is my current install, and my current RTA. Take with grain of salt, these RTA results are from an RTA software on mobile device (HTC ONE M7) using the phone's mic with EQ settings coming only from the Source Unit processing. 2 way plus sub. 

Current xover is 1k for both at 24db slope. I back and fourth from 1k and 800hz. I'll stay at 1k until I can get those recones. 




















And the vehicle, her name is Valerie!


----------



## AccordUno

Welcome, I'm in Nashville as well, and NO, you don't need 4 EQTs, 2 is just find, you might just need to adjust your crossover points and maybe you phase to get it right (if you stick to analog), if you go with digital processing, tuning will be a lot easier, but might not be needed.. 

I had a Civic with CD-1Es that used a EQL and did pretty damn good.. just a little tweak here and there..


----------



## bigbubba

Hello and welcome aboard. Looks like another horn user and....good god those midbass/subs in the doors! WOW! Are those 12's?


----------



## Sencheezy

AccordUno said:


> Welcome, I'm in Nashville as well, and NO, you don't need 4 EQTs, 2 is just find, you might just need to adjust your crossover points and maybe you phase to get it right (if you stick to analog), if you go with digital processing, tuning will be a lot easier, but might not be needed..
> 
> I had a Civic with CD-1Es that used a EQL and did pretty damn good.. just a little tweak here and there..


That would be a big relief if so! haha

Like I said, this is my first go around, so my feet are fairly wet. The way he explained it, was a bit confusing, again since I'm a noob at this.


----------



## Sencheezy

bigbubba said:


> Hello and welcome aboard. Looks like another horn user and....good god those midbass/subs in the doors! WOW! Are those 12's?


Thank you for the welcome! Yup, I'll never go back to anything else! haha. 

hahaha, yes, those are 12's!! Their not ported or sealed unfortunatley. They modeled pretty well in IB, so I went that route, and for ease of installation. I allow the subs for the lower frequencies. This front stage wasn't designed for "pure SQ", so for the installation, it does for what I ask. haha. 

Looks like you're in TN as well!?


----------



## claydo

I agree with mr. Uno.....no need for all the eqts....don't know why they were recommended. I'm thinking you are getting your help from the wrong person, lol. I also saw you were attending finals, so hang in there until then, maybe give yourself time to repair your drivers, and demo yer ass off with all the sq cars at the show. Many folks will be glad to give advice to someone learning. The demos might help you decide how you'd like to approach this side of the hobby, by exposing the different paths to sq enjoyment. I believe the eqt money would be better spent on digital processing, and there will be many examples of this on display. I'll be there and not competing, so I'll be relaxed and have plenty of time to share a demo, and perhaps some of my limited knowledge. I also know some folks who will be attending who can share enough sq knowledge to choke a goat, if you desire more than I can offer. So hit me up for number exchange via pm before the show if your interested........and I'll see ya there.


----------



## Sencheezy

claydo said:


> I agree with mr. Uno.....no need for all the eqts....don't know why they were recommended. I'm thinking you are getting your help from the wrong person, lol. I also saw you were attending finals, so hang in there until then, maybe give yourself time to repair your drivers, and demo yer ass off with all the sq cars at the show. Many folks will be glad to give advice to someone learning. The demos might help you decide how you'd like to approach this side of the hobby, by exposing the different paths to sq enjoyment. I believe the eqt money would be better spent on digital processing, and there will be many examples of this on display. I'll be there and not competing, so I'll be relaxed and have plenty of time to share a demo, and perhaps some of my limited knowledge. I also know some folks who will be attending who can share enough sq knowledge to choke a goat, if you desire more than I can offer. So hit me up for number exchange via pm before the show if your interested........and I'll see ya there.


Wow awesome! Thank you for the support, really appreciate it! 
But like I said, im sure the demo sessions will help me in a big way, but still, I don't know how to get that sound!! Haha. That's another challenge. Sure it sounds good, but how do I apply that to my vehicle? What changes effect what? Like , what eq changes does this effect, how do I control tonality, what frequency does this effect, etc

I'm definitely open ears, and can't wait to really getting this project under way.


----------



## imjustjason

Welcome in, Nashville here too. Tons of SQ knowledgable folks on this forum.


----------



## edouble101

Glad to see you stepped out of the closet and joined this forum 

The only way to maximize your horn setup is to *first* mount them correctly. I am not saying that yours are not mounted correctly but this is where a lot of horn systems fail. Check out youtube videos by "backyardinstallers", Mark is his name IIRC. He has numerous videos on proper horn mounting techniques. It isnt as simple as just bolting horns under the dash.


----------



## imjustjason

You got a better pic of the door? I've got a sport trac adrenalin I'm going to be doing soon and a large midbass would be great.

Do you have anything in the stock door location?


----------



## bigbubba

Looks like that last pic was taken at Percy Priest lake. Be interested in seeing this ride up close.



Sencheezy said:


> Thank you for the welcome! Yup, I'll never go back to anything else! haha.
> 
> hahaha, yes, those are 12's!! Their not ported or sealed unfortunatley. They modeled pretty well in IB, so I went that route, and for ease of installation. I allow the subs for the lower frequencies. This front stage wasn't designed for "pure SQ", so for the installation, it does for what I ask. haha.
> 
> Looks like you're in TN as well!?


----------



## RandomBeat

Welcome from east Tenn! (Knoxville area) there's a ton of very knowledgeable peeps here, who really care and won't hit you with condescending, smart ass answers....


----------



## Sencheezy

edouble101 said:


> Glad to see you stepped out of the closet and joined this forum
> 
> The only way to maximize your horn setup is to *first* mount them correctly. I am not saying that yours are not mounted correctly but this is where a lot of horn systems fail. Check out youtube videos by "backyardinstallers", Mark is his name IIRC. He has numerous videos on proper horn mounting techniques. It isnt as simple as just bolting horns under the dash.


haha, yeah, I really want to learn more of this side of the field. A see a lot of good information over here and good responses from the members. Ok thanks for that tip, will check him out as soon as I write this response!



imjustjason said:


> You got a better pic of the door? I've got a sport trac adrenalin I'm going to be doing soon and a large midbass would be great.
> 
> Do you have anything in the stock door location?


Yeah I have a few more pics. No, there isn't anything in the stock location. 





































Next to my previous drivers, Seas Prestige 7"












bigbubba said:


> Looks like that last pic was taken at Percy Priest lake. Be interested in seeing this ride up close.


Yup! Good eye there sir. Yes of course, in exchange, I would like a few tips in me becoming more knowledgeable in this field! haha. 



RandomBeat said:


> Welcome from east Tenn! (Knoxville area) there's a ton of very knowledgeable peeps here, who really care and won't hit you with condescending, smart ass answers....


Thanks! I am looking forward to expanding my knowledge, and helping as much as I can.


----------



## legend94

That eclipse CD player is most likely where you want to upgrade first. Send it my way 

Glad to see another TN guy. When I first started here I felt lonely.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Is everyone here from TN? I'm in Nashville as well. I used to live about a mile from Percy Priest Damn, where your picture was taken. 

I consider myself an audiophile as well, but I'm from the old school. These guys who've already offered to help are very knowledgeable on the current technology. 

I had Audio Control EQT's in my car back in the late 90's and although they work you really need a studio grade RTA to tune them properly. There are many affordable digital processors available now, that will really be much easier if you are a DIYer like me. 

In fact I have the previous model of your Eclipse unit (CD7000) and that's all I use for processing. It's not the most user friendly but it works. My setup is no where near as elaborate as yours though.


----------



## Sencheezy

legend94 said:


> That eclipse CD player is most likely where you want to upgrade first. Send it my way
> 
> Glad to see another TN guy. When I first started here I felt lonely.


HA! I love this thing! A mass improvement over my past two radios, both which were double din. I went that route for it's functionality, and sacrificed control. But now I appreciate control much better. 

During my time reading over this forum, I see there is a guy by the name of Matt Roberts? or something to that extent that can modifiy these units for better sound quality. I've message him via Facebook, he seen the message, but did not reply haha. So I guess that's a no for me. 

This radio has already been modified with direct RCA inputs using SounDrive cables. 










I'm really happy to see so many people are from TN area, I had no idea. I'm hoping to use this to my full advantage. I'm really seeking others input, especially in aid of tuning my system. 



HardCoreDore said:


> Is everyone here from TN? I'm in Nashville as well. I used to live about a mile from Percy Priest Damn, where your picture was taken.
> 
> I consider myself an audiophile as well, but I'm from the old school. These guys who've already offered to help are very knowledgeable on the current technology.
> 
> I had Audio Control EQT's in my car back in the late 90's and although they work you really need a studio grade RTA to tune them properly. There are many affordable digital processors available now, that will really be much easier if you are a DIYer like me.
> 
> In fact I have the previous model of your Eclipse unit (CD7000) and that's all I use for processing. It's not the most user friendly but it works. My setup is no where near as elaborate as yours though.


wow no way! haha, that's awesome you're from here as well! Originally I lived in hermitage with my mother. Now that I'm a big boy, I have my place in Antioch. Rather old school or new school, I take positive input from both sides. It's the experience that matters. 

Yeah I thought these thinking it would do it for me. Being analog, 31 band and all that good jazz. For some reason, I have in my mind set, that, older analog technology is better than current digital technology. But like I said, I have no idea really lol! Yes, a proper RTA would be the next investment, as I currently don't have one. I had looked at some of the products from TrueRTA.com, but planned on simply buying that Dayton Audio mic for my mobile device, in hopes it would suffice for me until I become more advance.

The way I currently have the Eclipse radio, is 2 way plus sub. This configuration has great flexibility, only thing I'm really missing is more EQ options. I currently only have 5 or 6 band PEQ, which I feel isn't enough to iron out the kinks, and even that I don't have Q settings.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Sencheezy said:


> HA! I love this thing! A mass improvement over my past two radios, both which were double din. I went that route for it's functionality, and sacrificed control. But now I appreciate control much better.
> 
> During my time reading over this forum, I see there is a guy by the name of Matt Roberts? or something to that extent that can modifiy these units for better sound quality. I've message him via Facebook, he seen the message, but did not reply haha. So I guess that's a no for me.
> 
> This radio has already been modified with direct RCA inputs using SounDrive cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy to see so many people are from TN area, I had no idea. I'm hoping to use this to my full advantage. I'm really seeking others input, especially in aid of tuning my system.
> 
> 
> 
> wow no way! haha, that's awesome you're from here as well! Originally I lived in hermitage with my mother. Now that I'm a big boy, I have my place in Antioch. Rather old school or new school, I take positive input from both sides. It's the experience that matters.
> 
> Yeah I thought these thinking it would do it for me. Being analog, 31 band and all that good jazz. For some reason, I have in my mind set, that, older analog technology is better than current digital technology. But like I said, I have no idea really lol! Yes, a proper RTA would be the next investment, as I currently don't have one. I had looked at some of the products from TrueRTA.com, but planned on simply buying that Dayton Audio mic for my mobile device, in hopes it would suffice for me until I become more advance.
> 
> The way I currently have the Eclipse radio, is 2 way plus sub. This configuration has great flexibility, only thing I'm really missing is more EQ options. I currently only have 5 or 6 band PEQ, which I feel isn't enough to iron out the kinks, and even that I don't have Q settings.


Maybe I'm confused. You do know your Eclipse deck has at least a 10 band, 3rd octave, parametric eq built in, right? 

If you use the 4 speaker + sub setup it's a 7 band, I think. I'm pretty sure the option you're using is 10 band. 

Do you have the self tuning mic that plugs in the back?


----------



## Sencheezy

HardCoreDore said:


> Maybe I'm confused. You do know your Eclipse deck has at least a 10 band, 3rd octave, parametric eq built in, right?
> 
> If you use the 4 speaker + sub setup it's a 7 band, I think. I'm pretty sure the option you're using is 10 band.
> 
> Do you have the self tuning mic that plugs in the back?


Well you're probably right. The 4 speaker option, doesn't allow the same x over points, which is why I switch to 2 way plus sub. I don't have the mic, but do have access to it. I believe he said for another 100 bucks I could have it. Would it be worth purchasing?


----------



## HardCoreDore

Sencheezy said:


> Well you're probably right. The 4 speaker option, doesn't allow the same x over points, which is why I switch to 2 way plus sub. I don't have the mic, but do have access to it. I believe he said for another 100 bucks I could have it. Would it be worth purchasing?


For that money you can buy a good Mic. For some reason they are hard to find. I guess b/c it wasn't included and a lot of,people didn't buy them. They retailed for about $20. I have heard of people gouging on them though as they are scarce. 

I can look at mine to see how it connects to the deck. If I recall it's via a 3.5mm jack. If that's the case any Mic should work as long as you use an adapter. I'll try to find it tomorrow to look at the connector.


----------



## Sencheezy

HardCoreDore said:


> For that money you can buy a good Mic. For some reason they are hard to find. I guess b/c it wasn't included and a lot of,people didn't buy them. They retailed for about $20. I have heard of people gouging on them though as they are scarce.
> 
> I can look at mine to see how it connects to the deck. If I recall it's via a 3.5mm jack. If that's the case any Mic should work as long as you use an adapter. I'll try to find it tomorrow to look at the connector.


Ok sounds good. We can always get together in person and discuss options as well. I will shoot you my number via pm


----------



## imjustjason

Sencheezy said:


> No, there isn't anything in the stock location.


Yeah, that was a stupid question on my part, I had it in my mind that the stock location was above the door handle. :laugh:

I don't drive mine very often is my only excuse.


----------



## Sencheezy

imjustjason said:


> Yeah, that was a stupid question on my part, I had it in my mind that the stock location was above the door handle. :laugh:
> 
> I don't drive mine very often is my only excuse.


HA! No worries. I did scratch my head on that question hehe


----------



## imjustjason

I can imagine!! I was at a seminar looking at the pics on my phone. Combine that with I rarely drive the truck and I come off looking like a total DA.


----------



## ErinH

Dang, look at all the TN folks coming out of the woodwork! lol.


I'm in Decatur, AL, which is about 2 hours from Nashville. Lots of folks from around the Nashville area within a couple hours' drive.


----------



## bigbubba

Just looked at the door build pics. Very interesting work you did there. Curious if you were planning to do a build log. Like to see the rest of what you've done.


----------



## legend94

ErinH said:


> Dang, look at all the TN folks coming out of the woodwork! lol.


Now that we have shoes there is no stopping us


----------



## sqnut

Turn the gains down on the horns, they are overpowering your woofer. If you are serious about SQ then dump the EQT and just get a proper processor. If you're running a 2 way front with the sub, then you can get something like a used bit10 for ~250.


----------



## imjustjason

I'm currently finishing my garage / shop and when it's done I plan to have a few get together/ install days. Maybe some of these Nashville locals can show up to some of them. I'm actually in White House which is about 30 mins north of Nashville so it could be for some of the central Kentucky guys too.


----------



## HardCoreDore

sqnut said:


> Turn the gains down on the horns, they are overpowering your woofer. If you are serious about SQ then dump the EQT and just get a proper processor. If you're running a 2 way front with the sub, then you can get something like a used bit10 for ~250.


I agree on the Bit Ten. Stay away from JBL MS-8 if you want to be able to make your own adjustments.


----------



## Guest

imjustjason: There is a World Class SQ vehicle right in your backyard...


----------



## bigbubba

imjustjason said:


> I'm currently finishing my garage / shop and when it's done *I plan to have a few get together/ install days*. Maybe some of these Nashville locals can show up to some of them. I'm actually in White House which is about 30 mins north of Nashville so it could be for some of the central Kentucky guys too.


I'd be up for that.


----------



## legend94

so this might be the first ever introduction, build log, help with system, sq meet, horns rule, dsp, wtb your eclipse cd player, matt modded?, need mic for rta, TN has more members than we thought thread ever?


----------



## imjustjason

SQ_TSX said:


> imjustjason: There is a World Class SQ vehicle right in your backyard...


In White House?

I own this one...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ll-gallery/119394-robert-pettys-acura-cl.html

...two time MECA and 2012 IASCA champion. 



legend94 said:


> so this might be the first ever introduction, build log, help with system, sq meet, horns rule, dsp, wtb your eclipse cd player, matt modded?, need mic for rta, TN has more members than we thought thread ever?


Shaping up to be that way!! Who knew?


----------



## Thumper26

You have Roberts Acura?!?!? When he and I competed together in 08 I called dibs on it. 

Btw, one more from TN...


----------



## imjustjason

bigbubba said:


> I'd be up for that.


Keep an eye out. I plan to be done sometime, hopefully soon. No guarantees, I'm the labor force. 



Thumper26 said:


> You have Roberts Acura?!?!? When he and I competed together in 08 I called dibs on it.
> 
> Btw, one more from TN...


Yeah, got it early July / late June, not sure when. That's sort of the same thing Cook said to me when he saw it at The Vinny. :laugh:


----------



## HardCoreDore

What shop was that Acura built in? It looks really familiar.


----------



## Thumper26

Petty did the initial install, I think Cook did some work for him afterwards. 

Jason, the Acura going to be at finals?


----------



## bigbubba

I saw the build thread on that Acura not too long ago. Really nice.


----------



## ErinH

Thumper26 said:


> Petty did the initial install, I think Cook did some work for him afterwards.


ahhhhhhhh.... well, there ya' go, Jason.


----------



## imjustjason

Thumper26 said:


> Petty did the initial install, I think Cook did some work for him afterwards.
> 
> Jason, the Acura going to be at finals?


Nah, I'll be in the adrenalin at finals, it can haul more people for the trip to Gabby's.


----------



## tulse

Very innovative!


----------



## schmiddr2

I'd be down for Gabby's, never been.

And that is quite impressive Sencheezy, that much speaker in a door. Would like to have a listen to hear that midbass.


----------



## imjustjason

schmiddr2 said:


> I'd be down for Gabby's, never been.
> 
> And that is quite impressive Sencheezy, that much speaker in a door. Would like to have a listen to hear that midbass.


That's unfortunate, holla one day we'll go during lunch.

Add me to list that wants to hear those 12's in a door.


----------



## HardCoreDore

So do the 12's in the door handle sub frequencies as well? I don't see a sub in the pictures.


----------



## Sencheezy

bigbubba said:


> Just looked at the door build pics. Very interesting work you did there. Curious if you were planning to do a build log. Like to see the rest of what you've done.





HardCoreDore said:


> So do the 12's in the door handle sub frequencies as well? I don't see a sub in the pictures.


I'm holding out on the rest of the build for a bit longer lol. I don't want to ruin my warm welcome already! There is a sub or two in the rest of the build though, just not really ess que oriented.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Sencheezy said:


> I'm holding out on the rest of the build for a bit longer lol. I don't want to ruin my warm welcome already! There is a sub or two in the rest of the build though, just not really ess que oriented.


No judgement around here man... well at least not any worth taking to heart 

However, the benefit of the internet is you control what you do and don't post. 

If these celebrities could show a similar amount of restraint maybe their nude selfies wouldn't be all over the net. Then again I don't really mind that at all.


----------



## edzyy

Dope front stage

Ditch the EQT's

Look into the bit.1, mosconi 6to8, helix dsp, and rockford 3sixty.3


----------



## AccordUno

> Originally Posted by imjustjason View Post
> I'm currently finishing my garage / shop and when it's done I plan to have a few get together/ install days. Maybe some of these Nashville locals can show up to some of them. I'm actually in White House which is about 30 mins north of Nashville so it could be for some of the central Kentucky guys too.


Crap, too bad your in white house, or else I'd be driving up there to get this damn wagon wired up.. sucks not having a garage, had to do all my woodwork the old fashion way: circular saw, jigsaw, router.. But I'd be down for a get together/introduction..


----------



## ShowtimeElectronics

Hey, we're in Knoxville. Glad to see other Tennesseans here!


----------



## HardCoreDore

AccordUno said:


> Crap, too bad your in white house, or else I'd be driving up there to get this damn wagon wired up.. sucks not having a garage, had to do all my woodwork the old fashion way: circular saw, jigsaw, router.. But I'd be down for a get together/introduction..


I'm actually pretty close to him. I live in Madison.


----------



## Sencheezy

edzyy said:


> Dope front stage
> 
> Ditch the EQT's
> 
> Look into the bit.1, mosconi 6to8, helix dsp, and rockford 3sixty.3


I still haven't come acrossed an used Helix dsp yet. Seems they go for roughly 300$ used these days. Also seems to be the favorite out of the one's you've listed.


----------

